#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Have you ever visited the Magical Delft Island?

## Dhiya

Hey, Did you ever visited to Delft Island of Jaffna Peninsula? Do you want to know about this historical place? Here! Read to know about the visiting places and tips.
*Delft Island*
This is the place to enjoy boating and to know the remnants of British.

----------


## Moana

Hi!

Please let me know more about the accommodations. Between we just had an argument (which was seriously hilarious) between our colleagues about Delft Island. LOL

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey, Did you ever visited to Delft Island of Jaffna Peninsula? Do you want to know about this historical place? Here! Read to know about the visiting places and tips.
> *Delft Island*
> This is the place to enjoy boating and to know the remnants of British.


Thenuka, I must say you have a great passion towards travelling. i suggest you to write a blog post about your visit experience to this place because experience are more interesting to read than articles.
One more thing i am considering to make you as my travel partner, lol

----------


## Dhiya

Yes, I already wrote a blog post about accommodation and the budgets. Delft Samudra is the best hotel in this Island and you can rent a house also. Do you want to know more details about the accommodations, foods and the budget. Here, I give some solutions for your hilarious. Trust me. It's seriously workable for your gang. Read this. *Accommodations in Delft Island*

----------


## Dhiya

Thank you for your great words parijat, Yes! I already wrote a blog post about my experience only with an album. Why not? Join with me if you are free when I am travelling. Let you know before travelling. Cool :popcorn: . You asked my experience blog no? Here, It's for you. *My experience in Delft Island*

----------


## Bhavya

> Thank you for your great words parijat, Yes! I already wrote a blog post about my experience only with an album. Why not? Join with me if you are free when I am travelling. Let you know before travelling. Cool. You asked my experience blog no? Here, It's for you. *My experience in Delft Island*


Thank you for sharing your blog post Thenuka, It was a very good read. :Smile:

----------


## Dhiya

Thankyou for praising me parijat

----------


## Bhavya

> Thankyou for praising me parijat


It's my pleasure  :Smile: 
If you wrote any other travel blogs, can you share it here ?

----------


## Dhiya

I'll share the blogs under every attractions. So, you can easily read that blogs.

----------


## Bhavya

> I'll share the blogs under every attractions. So, you can easily read that blogs.


Thats great, I can feel what you experienced through your writing,Excited to read them

----------


## Dhiya

Thank you dear. Keep reading my blog posts about my travelling.

----------

